# Milking a Pygmy and ick factor



## kanis (Jul 3, 2014)

We have a pygmy that has a lot of milk. Not sure how that happened but the vet said she thought she was pure pygmy bred old style, what ever that means. 

Anyway, she has a ton of milk and I really want to try it. I am stuck on this ick factor though. I like goat milk but for some reason when I see the hairs fall in the pail and little dirt specks.... and I am not a person who cares about dirt. For some reason I am stuck here. 

I have milked her (Millie) and our small doe Stella. Even though they are small I had no problem and it was my first time milking. Stella had stinky milk and I couldn't get the smell of goat off my hands for days but she had been in with the buck up until she kidded. It was like goat smell concentrate. I had to milk out one side because it was swollen and she would not let her kid suckle it out. Millies milk smells good and clean. Even my mom admitted it did not smell like goat. Our cat who loves cow milk would not touch it though.

How do you get over the ick factor? If someone who was a seasoned milker drank it I would but for some reason I can't take that first sip.

Also milking a pygmy? She is very easy to milk but does that mean she is something else? Her udders look like she is holding a gallon jug between her legs. I will get some pics when my husband gets home.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You filter it. Are you milking into a small canning jar so stuff shouldn't fall in? There are Pygmies that are good milkers so she still could be a full Pygmy.


----------



## kanis (Jul 3, 2014)

I cleaned her and milked into a stainless dish, then did a dip. I gave it to the cat. It got a few hairs in it. I know to strain it but just the idea. It sound so good then so not good. 

I keep reading about diseases you can get from drinking raw milk some very far fetched ideas and then others that are a legitimate concern. I want the good enzymes as I have stomach issues. 

Do you guys test your milk before drinking it? My goat seems healthy but I am also new to goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You can also clip her udder and her inner back legs and her belly in front of the udder. That really helps cut down on the hair. Some folks also brush their does before they clean the udder to milk.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooo. Another thought is to use a milker. You don't have to buy a big machine. There are ones that you can hand pump. Do a search on Pinterest and I'll bet you'll even find one you can make yourself. You clean the teats, put on the milker and...Ta-Da!...No ick at all in your milk!

Actually, I used one like this on my Nigerian and it worked great: http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/85-4/hughlene_dunn/


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

There is always a "chance" but in my years of milking and drinking it raw we have never had issues. If you girl is healthy, filter it, chill it and after the first taste you will be hooked. So good and so good for you. If you are really concerned by all means have it and your girls tested. It is well worth it if that is what it takes for you to feel more comfortable about drinking it.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

I think you just have a bias about goat milk. Many people do. It's something about the way people in our culture think of goats and drinking something that comes from them. You may never get over and it's not your fault. 

I milk three does and I honestly cannot tell the difference between theirs and Walmart cow milk. I don't think it's better either. I don't do anything special to make sure the milk stays cold right out of the the udder or anything. I filter it and put it in the fridge at 41, then I PASTEURIZE IT. 

I'm not gonna touch that here because it seems there's always somebody that wants to fight about this, but I will say that there is no way to test for every disease in every batch to ensure your raw milk is safe. Of course many many people take this risk everyday and apparently have never had a problem, and that's great. I feed my milk to my children and I'm simply not going to take that risk.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had dairy goats for 35 years or so. In that time, I have raised 4 sons. We all drank the raw milk. One son was raised from birth on raw goat milk. While they lioved at home and drank the milk, my kids were seldom sick, even when all their classmates had one germ or another. I work in a hospital, around all sorts of diseases and I am never sick.

I do not test the milk. I keep my herd as healthy as possible. I have never had a case of mastitis in my goats.

I do not pasteurize the milk. I milk them into a bucket, strain the milk into a large mason jar, put it in the fridge and drink it when it gets cold. I don't do anything fancy to the does, just sort of brush off any dirt and hair. The milk is sweet and so awesome tasting.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Do you have a picture of the doe? I can answer your question as to if she is a full Pygmy. Many of my Pygmies produce more than my Nigerians, so it's a possibility she's just a good producer.


----------



## kanis (Jul 3, 2014)

Here is Mildred the good milker. This is an older pic of when we first got her. 









Mildred again. This is not at her fullest.










Here is one of her boys. They both look the same pretty much. It is hard to tell them apart but I finally have it down. That is Zion.










Here is Peach (with Zion) who defiantly has Nigerian dwarf. Different mom but same dad. We just separated the baby boys out and they can't be castrated for two more months.










We just got these guys off Craigslist for $30 each. We wanted brush clearers/pets but it is fun to find out what they are. We knew they had pygmy but I was surprised at the milk Mildred has.

So off question but dad goat is being a jerk. We had to separate him (we cant breed our does again for a year and two I don't want to breed again at all). We are waiting until the boys get castrated so we don't have to call a vet out 3 times. He tries to batter me with his horns and he rears. Will that stop when he gets castrated? If not he has to go because he is going to hurt me. I really love him and he used to be really sweet. I am scared he will end up as food but he is really really starting to get aggressive. He is a great training goat for the LGD's and that is almost worth dealing with him but the LGD's have pretty much figured out there job now.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

kanis said:


> Here is Mildred the good milker. This is an older pic of when we first got her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The doe is definitely not full blood based on her ear set and head shape. My guess is she's crossed with some dairy breed. And as to the aggressive one, castrating him may help, but you need to teach him that is not acceptable. Use a spray bottle and spray him in the face with water whenever he does that, he'll learn real quick.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get the buck castrated now. Do not wait. You will also have to teach him that is unacceptable.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree...not full Pygmy. She looks to be a Pygmy/Alpine cross to me.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree...not full Pygmy. She looks to be a Pygmy/Alpine cross to me...which would explain the awesome production.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Whoops..didn't mean to double post.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

They're all adorable!

As far as the hair and such falling in goes, you can also try putting some cheesecloth over the jar your milking into and securing it with a rubber band. That way the cheesecloth will catch anything before it hits the milk. Definitely try the milk once it's nice and cold and strained. I think once you take that first sip, you'll be fine. If it tastes "off" or goaty, then she might have a mineral deficiency. Goat milk should taste like good, fresh cow's milk, but it's usually creamier and perhaps a touch sweeter (especially with a mini breed  ).


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

We have a full blood pygmy, FF, who has the BEST tasting milk of anybody. Unfortunately, I don't get much of it because her little boy is not leaving any for me (sigh).

About the ick factor, you should remember that milk is not inherently dangerous in and of itself. However, it is highly nutritious to germs. Milk into a clean container, strain it through a clean filter, and refrigerate it immediately. If you want to pasteurize it, then you can do so when you have collected enough to make it worth your while. But just don't let it sit around unfiltered/unrefrigerated, because that allows the germs to multiply.

I have a battery powered Dansha milker that I have improved with better fittings. I no longer use it, I bought a bigger one that mounts on the wall. So I have it for sale if you are interested.

If you milk directly onto the cloth filter as the previous poster suggested, don't make the cloth completely tight, let it have a bit of a depression for the milk to pool into as it filters. If it is completely tight, then you'll likely have a runoff issue.

I think your doe looks very nice. She looks more like one of my alpines than my pygmy. Good luck with that buck.

Maria


----------



## kanis (Jul 3, 2014)

Are alpines really stubborn?:greengrin:

She is our most stubborn goat but she is also probably my faviorate. I can't really have a faviorate but I am very partial to her. She tells our Pyrenees to stop barking. I tell her its ok he annoys me too. 


Also that must have been something getting an Alpine/Pygmy.... The pygmy had to have been the dad. 

We are calling to get our buck castrated sooner. He walks around all puffed up and ready. When I don't have to watch out for horns I have to watch our for what my brother calls "His Revlon stick". 

I am pretty sure out other goats are just pygmy/Nigerian dwarf cross. The buck is very squat and compact and the other two does have tiny tiny milk bags. 

I am determined to try fresh goat milk. Probably not this time around though. I did like the hand made milking idea. I think next time we will try something like that.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know about Alpines, but Pygmies are VERY stubborn lol


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, mini breeds are definitely most stubborn...not looking forward to milking my FF Nigerian this summer. :lol:

The standard dairy breeds (Alpine) are typically pretty good, but she does look more Pygmy than anything, to me.


----------



## kanis (Jul 3, 2014)

You know what? That also explains her stature. I kept thinking man she is skinny! Especially in the alcove of her pelvic region. I am sure there is a more technical name for that. Granted when we got her I think she was still too skinny she does look better now but that spot is still pretty visible. Looks just like the dairy breeds.


----------



## LucyLoo (May 21, 2015)

For the 'ick factor', I milk straight into a gold coffee filter over my milk bucket, works like a champ (and filter a second time when I take it inside as well) Here is a picture that shows the concept of what I use....


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know what an old style pigmy is, never heard of that. Maybe someone else has. She is certainly not full pygmy from the standard today.

I recommend shaving or cutting the hair around the udder, then Wipe her down with a wet cloth of some kind ( I use baby wipes), that will help any loose hair and dirt to fall before you milk. Then if you have a way to cover the opening to the pail as much as you can just leaving space for squirting the milk in. Then filter through a coffee filter or buy a milk filtering set up. The best thing i have found for taste is chilling in ice water after filtering. If the doe has a strong buck oder that will get into everything.

Remember that there are many places in the world that drink goat milk. It's completely normal, we just aren't used to it.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

LucyLoo said:


> For the 'ick factor', I milk straight into a gold coffee filter over my milk bucket, works like a champ (and filter a second time when I take it inside as well)
> 
> great idea!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

melbah1 said:


> I don't know what an old style pigmy is, never heard of that. Maybe someone else has. She is certainly not full pygmy from the standard today.
> 
> I recommend shaving or cutting the hair around the udder, then Wipe her down with a wet cloth of some kind ( I use baby wipes), that will help any loose hair and dirt to fall before you milk. Then if you have a way to cover the opening to the pail as much as you can just leaving space for squirting the milk in. Then filter through a coffee filter or buy a milk filtering set up. The best thing i have found for taste is chilling in ice water after filtering. If the doe has a strong buck oder that will get into everything.
> 
> Remember that there are many places in the world that drink goat milk. It's completely normal, we just aren't used to it.


The old style Pygmy isn't like the style you see today, they're more lean and leggy whereas most of today's Pygmies have short, thick legs and are stocky.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you bbpygmy, I don't even know how to spell it


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's an example of the "old style" Pygmy. This goat is registered.


----------



## LucyLoo (May 21, 2015)

melbah1 said:


> LucyLoo said:
> 
> 
> > For the 'ick factor', I milk straight into a gold coffee filter over my milk bucket, works like a champ (and filter a second time when I take it inside as well)
> ...


----------



## kanis (Jul 3, 2014)

Aww I love the look of that goat! Very pretty. I think next time they kid I will get brave and try the milk. If we get to stay here I might look into getting a dairy goat. We would have to wait a wile as we have 9 goats now. I love them all, even the evil one so selling one would have to be for the right situation. Someone who wanted a pet and I knew would not eat them. Since they are not pure anything nobody really wants them even though they are super tame and cute. It seems like even people who want just brushers want a full blood goat.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

:2cents: What we call Pygmy goats and Nigerian goats both showed up in the U.S. at zoos. Without papers. What I understand is that people began to notice a difference in styles and separated the two into two separate breeds. I would imagine that some "pure Pygmies" and some "pure Nigerians" were never registered. Their descendants could still be pure, just not documented or accepted into either registry.

Some people say that Nigerians should look like small Alpines. One that does look like an Alpine is not necessarily part Alpine.

A friend and I had a pair of Pygmies in the seventies. They did not look like the old-style or the new style either. I guess they were more "original." 

I ran across this interesting article from the UK. They came up with a different solution to the breed issue, not separating them into distinct breeds, but calling all the miniature African goats "Pygmy." http://pygmygoatclub.org.uk/index.php/general-information/2013-09-11-15-42-25/origin-of-breed

I have three Nigerians now. Your doe looks more like Nigerian in style to me.

If you don't want to drink the milk, you could always make soap. Just wondering, if you milked a cow and hairs fell into it, wouldn't you have that ick reaction too? Most of us don't really see the origins of most of our food, and if we did, we might feel differently about it. I don't know if I'd drink milk straight out of a cow. :thinking:

Seems like you have some pretty nice little goats.


----------



## CecilandNellie (Aug 17, 2014)

After seeing the picture, I say (nice udder) clip her! Then you won't see any hair in the milk. We clip before kidding and again when needed. (We cut it close, like 1/8 to ¼ inch).

I like all the advice everyone has given. Just have to say, though, that the very best milk is right out of the goat. Warm. Every milking when I fill my jars (strain and filter and rush them to the fridge) there is something left, my morning or evening snack - a little cooler than udder temp, but yummy. I also get about a cup of nice foam, I can beat any barista at Starbucks! I usually split the foam with the dogs.


----------

